# help needed please



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

hi all,

I'm interested in buying some female pet mice, but not interested in getting them from a pet shop.

Does anyone know of any breeders near North Yorkshire in the uk?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Briony


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello, don't know if your still looking but I took it upon myself to help search a bit. All I could really find is this http://www.freeads.co.uk/north-yorkshir ... 1RmQ1fZiuo It looks like some mice in need of a home, Like shelter animals.

If not here you could try your local animal shelter and even try feeder mice. I know you are probably concerned about the health and behavior of a feeder mouse but if you get one you can save a little life.


----------



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you  ive managed to find some, I'm picking them up on Friday


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome, remember to post pics


----------

